# Question re Braxton Hicks / Baby Movements



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

OK I have what might be a daft question...at times, I get what I thought were BH contractions - stomach goes tight for a while, then relaxes, sometimes ever so slightly twiingey at the bottom of my tummy, but mainly just werid and uncomfortable. Started around 24 weeks I think...lately though it's like I can feel the baby at times when this happens...usually a hard lump on the right of my tummy which is visible...is there a difference between bh and baby moving around, or does the movement cause the bh?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's sometimes a bit like the chicken and the egg scenario, does the movement cause you to have braxton hicks or do the braxton hicks cause the baby to move, by the baby being annoyed at being squashed down?  Either way, as long as they are not very painful  or regular and long lasting, they aren't anything to worry about,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Emilycaitlin. Last night I was having these every 15 mins for about 2 hours, across the whole of my stomach rather than just one spot...no pain, although I have had some back pain over the last couple of days. They eased off rather than getting worse, so obviously not real labour, but I'm a bit concerned at the regularity? Should I be calling my m/w?


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Forgot to add, I have been a tad constipated over the last few days (no bowel movement Sunday or Monday or so far today - sorry if TMI!). Could this be having an impact?


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

had them again this evening, irregular but so far been going on for about 5 hours + ...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you need to see your gp about the constipation, as it will only get worse as time goes on. It could have am effect on braxton hicks, but if they are still going on and are getting a little bit more regular, it might be worth ringing delivery suite,  they may want to just check you over,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, will see how I get on today and maybe give them a call later...


----------

